#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Знаменитые буддийские храмы

## Бо

*Таксанг-лакханг* 




Таксанг-лакханг - знаменитый монастырь в Бутане. Он висит на скале высотой 3120 м, на 700 м над уровнем долины Паро.
Название монастыря переводится как гнездо тигрицы, по легендам, в эту пещеру перенёсся Падмасамбхава, сидя на тигрице, в которую превратилась его жена Еше Цогьял. В пещере медитировал также Миларепа. Монастырь нередко посещал Шабдрунг.
19 апреля 1998 монастырь почти полностью сгорел, погибло несколько монахов, из-за труднодоступности невозможно было оказать срочную помощь. Однако за короткое время монастырь был скрупулёзно восстановлен.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Таксанг-лакханг
http://rywiki.tsadra.org/index.php/Paro_Taktsang

*Ват Рон Кун* Wat Rong Khun


Храм в Тайланде, Чианг Раи, строился с 1998 по 2008 год. Храм из стекла и камня белого цвета. Белый цвет символизирует чистоту Будды, стекло - мудрость Будды. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wat_Rong_Khun

*Пагода Шведагон*


Пагода Шведагон — 98-метровая позолоченная ступа в Янгоне, Мьянма. Название происходит от «Shwe» (бирм. золото) и «Dagon» — древнего названия Янгона. Самая почитаемая в Бирме пагода по преданию содержит реликвии четырех Будд: посох Какусандхи, водяной фильтр Конагаманы, часть туники Кассапы и восемь волос Гаутамы.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Пагода_Шведагон
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shwedagon_Pagoda

*Тион-ин*


Тион-ин  - главный храм японской буддийской школы Дзёдо-сю (Школы Чистой Земли), основанной Хонэном (1133-1212), который объявил, что те живые существа, которые будут повторять формулу Нэмбуцу (памятование о Будде Амиде) ныйдут перерождение в раю (Чистой Земле).
Храмовый комплекс находится на востоке Киото.
На территории храмового компленса имеются места, где Хонэн проповедовал свой учение и где он умер.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тион-ин
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chion-in

*Боробудур*


Боробуду́р (индон. Borobudur) — буддийская ступа и связанный с ней храмовый комплекс традиции буддизма махаяны, самый большой буддийский памятник на Земле. Боробудур расположен на острове Ява в Индонезии в провинции Центральная Ява, 40 км к северо-западу от города Джокьякарта. Боробудур строился между 750 и 850 яванскими правителями династии Сайлендра Название может происходить от санскритского «вихара Будда Ур», что переводится «буддийский храм на горе». Боробудур и Прамбанан — места массового туризма в Индонезии.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Боробудур
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borobudur

*Ангкор Ват*


Ангко́р-Ват ( букв. «город-храм») — гигантский храмовый комплекс, посвящённый богу Вишну, в Камбодже, среди развалин древней столицы государства кхмеров, города Ангкора. Занимает площадь в 2 км², являясь самым крупным культовым сооружением на Земле. Построен во времена короля Сурьявармана II (1112—1152).

Ангкор-Ват сохранился намного лучше, чем многие другие сооружения Ангкора, что объясняется тем, что даже после запустения этих мест в Ангкор-Вате жили буддийские монахи. Живут они здесь и сейчас.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ангкор-Ват
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angkor_Wat

----------

Bob (01.07.2009), Caddy (01.07.2009), Makc (01.07.2009), Olle (01.07.2009), Pema Sonam (01.07.2009), Tiop (01.07.2009), Бодо (03.12.2013), Вова Л. (01.07.2009), Джек (01.07.2009), лесник (01.07.2009), Майк (02.07.2009)

----------

